# Dammit Arizona



## Teal (Apr 3, 2012)

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugge...-criminalize-internet-trolling-184547052.html

I don't want to live in this state anymore. T_T


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

How are they going to enforce it?
Also the internet should for shits and giggles just troll the utter living shit out of the arizona government.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 3, 2012)

Arizona must spend a fortune trying to defend every one of its recent laws in federal courts.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 3, 2012)

*COME AT ME BRO >:3

*Also this state sucks cocks.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

In retaliation, people in AZ must send their legislative pictures of Goatsee, tubgirl, and random penises....and maybe the corophilliac video involving two Asians....and Cream pie. I don't know what "Cream Pie" is, but it sounds gross.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't know what "Cream Pie" is, but it sounds gross.


....Well you see when a man loves a woman very much sometimes when making love.... just google it.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Also this state sucks cocks.



I agree greatly. This state makes me epicly sad.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 3, 2012)

Obviously they should have voted for the lemon party candidate. :v


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2012)

> build wall around all of Arizona to keep morons in all the dirty mexicans and liberals out
> \:3/


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ....Well you see when a man loves a woman very much sometimes when making love.... just google it.



....Just for the sake of my sanity...and maybe posting it here for lulz, no. I will not google it. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 3, 2012)

Why don't you people ever think of the children! What if Billy got teased on facebook? Don't you think those meanies should be put in jail? I mean it's not like they beat the shit out of him or anything, but still! They called him names! It shouldn't be up to the parents to punish or control their kids! Let that responsibility fall on every one else!


----------



## Enwon (Apr 3, 2012)

Honestly, I doubt this will even pass.  If it does, it'll be shot down in court.  Our legislature does come up with some pretty terrible ideas with alarming frequency, though.

About a month or so ago, they were trying to pass a law that would make it so that all college students (even ones on scholarships, financial aid, and such) would have to pay $2,000 for tuition at least.  I think the law excepted athletes and the top of the class.  When college students went to the state legislature to protest, one senator just told them, "That's life."  Fortunately, the bill got shot down, I think.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....Just for the sake of my sanity...and maybe posting it here for lulz, no. I will not google it. :V



Imagine you have a ham sandwich with two slices of bread, a slice of ham on each.  Now imagine putting a big glob of mayo on one of the ham slices and then smooshing the whole thing together so you've got a bunch of folded squished ham oozing mayo from one end of the folded ham.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Imagine you have a ham sandwich with two slices of bread, a slice of ham on each.  Now imagine putting a big glob of mayo on one of the ham slices and then smooshing the whole thing together so you've got a bunch of folded squished ham oozing mayo from one end of the folded ham.



....
So  this??


----------



## Yago (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> So  this??



Something like that....


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> So  this??



oh you are just being deliberately obtuse

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/canoli-plated2.jpg

substitute delicious pastry crust for probably decidedly less delicious fleshy body orifice of choice.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

Tycho said:


> oh you are just being deliberately obtuse



Perish the thought! You said ham sandwich and I thought deviled-ham. The next thing up for thought was This too!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Perish the thought! You said ham sandwich and I thought deviled-ham. The next thing up for thought was This too!



oh god I threw up just a little bit.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey they're just catching up with the UK.

They've already imprisoned a couple of guys for making a couple of off-color remarks on Twitter.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Imagine you have a ham sandwich with two slices of bread, a slice of ham on each.  Now imagine putting a big glob of mayo on one of the ham slices and then smooshing the whole thing together so you've got a bunch of folded squished ham oozing mayo from one end of the folded ham.



I never want to eat a sandwich again.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2012)

Guy1: ''No OP, see, you're wrong....''
Bawwykid: ''OMG DATS OFFENSIVE, U TROLL''
*guy1 gets prosecuted* 

Point made, "Troll" is a matter of opinion. It's not uncommon for people to call others out as trolls for simply disagreeing with them. 

So, yeah, this law should be way too easy to enforce. :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 3, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Point made, "Troll" is a matter of opinion. It's not uncommon for people to call others out as trolls for simply disagreeing with them.



That's something a troll would say.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2012)

The intent of the bill isn't new, it's just getting updated to be all modern. :v


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> That's something a troll would say.



Is this disagreement? u troll :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

Tycho said:


> oh god I threw up just a little bit.



It has mayo in it.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugge...-criminalize-internet-trolling-184547052.html
> 
> I don't want to live in this state anymore. T_T



They are worse than fucking Palin, they actually say and DO stupid shit.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Perish the thought! You said ham sandwich and I thought deviled-ham. The next thing up for thought was This too!


What the fuck is that?


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 3, 2012)

OH NO, THE INTERNET IS LEAKING.

If this passes, there's going to be an event akin to that which occurred during prohibition, only much MUCH more retarded. Thousands of teens sitting behind seven boxxies proxies, on TOR, sending petty little remarks to their government, most of which end in 'U MAD BRO?', 'THE WHO WAS PHONE???', and '>everybody walked the dinosaur'. Shit will go down in the most asinine way possible, not for the first time in history.

I'm ready to bet that congress can't triforce.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 3, 2012)

hey

what ever happened to freedom of speech?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> hey
> 
> what ever happened to freedom of speech?


I think it's with betamax and the american dream.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 3, 2012)

Laughably unconstitutional. It's overbroad as all hell. They only thing on that list they could actually punish you for sending is obscenity...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Perish the thought! You said ham sandwich and I thought deviled-ham. The next thing up for thought was This too!



That looks quite delicious actually.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2012)

But guys, what about all those gay kids that kill themselves from cyber bullying! I thought everyone cared about them...

But I guess nope! NAWT EEF U TAEK AWAI MAH RRRRAIGHTZZZ.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 3, 2012)

Xenke said:


> But guys, what about all those gay kids that kill themselves from cyber bullying! I thought everyone cared about them...
> 
> But I guess nope! NAWT EEF U TAEK AWAI MAH RRRRAIGHTZZZ.



ok, lets put it this way

in one episode of hey arthur, buster said "do you really think some one would do that, just go on the internet and tell lies?"

these kids are buster :V


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 3, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> ok, lets put it this way
> 
> in one episode of hey arthur, buster said "do you really think some one would do that, just go on the internet and tell lies?"
> 
> these kids are buster :V



So you're saying that all gnadless preteens with daddy problems and hygiene issues get their own spin-off series, in which they travel across the world with their pilot father, videotaping random strangers? :V


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> ok, lets put it this way
> 
> in one episode of hey arthur, buster said "do you really think some one would do that, just go on the internet and tell lies?"
> 
> these kids are buster :V



Man, fuck that show.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 3, 2012)

(may have already been taken)



Arizona, you mad brah?


----------



## Tango (Apr 4, 2012)

Aleu said:


> That looks quite delicious actually.




I've eaten worse looking stuff before.

Her name was Kate.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 4, 2012)

Ha! Good luck with that, I say. It'd be like telling every single drug addict in the world to stop doing drugs. Even if you catch over 100,000 of them, there's still going to be another 10,000,000.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Ha! Good luck with that, I say. It'd be like telling every single drug addict in the world to stop doing drugs. Even if you catch over 100,000 of them, there's still going to be another 10,000,000.



North Korea solved that problem.

Quite well...


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> North Korea solved that problem.
> 
> Quite well...


when the government fears it's people there is liberty, when the people fear it's government there is tyranny


----------



## Sar (Apr 4, 2012)

>Trolling is a matter of opinion.
>Noone really knows the definition of trolling anymore.
>Everyone gets arrested for being a bit of a critic.
>Everyone who lives in Arizona becomes a state of convicts, their culture gets rebuilt on this.
>Arizona becomes New Australlia (or the rest of america build a wall around it for being drama-lammas about it.)
(This is exaggerated, of course.)


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 4, 2012)

I went to Arizona once. It fucking sucked.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 4, 2012)

hmm...prepare for a massive migration of butthurt furries going to AZ so they can safely be sick fucks without people "trolling them." Then you'll see how fursecution really works. Person A says "...ehhh...your art could be better/looks too similar to this guy's art." Person B says "can you please not talk so candidly about your fetishes, they're quite disturbing." Furry says "OH MY GOD TROLL! THAT'S ILLEGAL! I'LL SUE YOU!" Here are the possible outcomes: (1) Judge reminds furry the laws in one state do not affect people out of state, furry gets tazed after flipping out. (2) Judge laughs at furry, stating criticism =/= "trolling", and again the furry is tazed. (3) The furry actually wins the lawsuit (just like the woman who spilled coffee on her at McDonalds) and subsequently is tazed for a disorderly outburst.

Whatever happens, the furry will be tazed. This is assuming the law passes. If it does...furries will be there to make sure it's repealed. For once, the less respectable members of the fandom have a purpose.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 4, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I've eaten worse looking stuff before.
> 
> Her name was Kate.


 I...what?




Sarukai said:


> >Trolling is a matter of opinion.
> >Noone really knows the definition of trolling anymore.
> >Everyone gets arrested for being a bit of a critic.
> >Everyone who lives in Arizona becomes a state of convicts, their culture gets rebuilt on this.
> ...



It could be argued that Aussies are smarter than Arizonians. :V


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 4, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> >Trolling is a matter of opinion.
> >Noone really knows the definition of trolling anymore.
> >Everyone gets arrested for being a bit of a critic.
> >Everyone who lives in Arizona becomes a state of convicts, their culture gets rebuilt on this.
> ...



You forgot one more thing:

People need to grow a tougher skin. Why, WHY is everyone such a pussy? Oh some bad men/women said some shit to you on the internet.....Grow the fuck up, its the internet people are going to do whatever they feel like. Your still in one piece, no physical harm was done, and just REMEMBER, at most, take it as a joke. 

:arrow: Suicidal influencing and all that other shit, is not trolling I consider that intent to kill and THAT should be punished by law. Actually harassing them and following them to other sites and such...


----------



## Aetius (Apr 4, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It could be argued that Aussies are smarter than Arizonians. :V



Hey! >:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Hey! >:V


Think of it this way, at least your state doesn't have a governor that if he left the average IQ for the state would jump 10 points.


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Hey! >:V



someone who moves from a shithole, to an even bigger shithole.... corey... come on. even you have to admit that wasn't very wise. :l


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 5, 2012)

If the Arizona law became nationwide and Internet trolls became illegal, FA Forums would become so boring that the most popular post would be "How's the weather like where you live?"


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 5, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> If the Arizona law became nationwide and Internet trolls became illegal, FA Forums would become so boring that the most popular post would be "How's the weather like where you live?"



Nah it would just become So Furry.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 5, 2012)

Leroy Jenkins should come in there and ruin there day.

On a more serious note, the law will not pass because the government will get to much hate mail from people who want to keep trolling or people who do not want the trolling to stop so they can continue to lulz every time they see or hear a troll.


----------



## Tyguypiei (Apr 5, 2012)

And this is why we cant have nice things Arizona! I'd ask who keeps electing these morons ,but i know the inhabitants of this place a little too well....


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

LouyieBlu said:


> Leroy Jenkins should come in there and ruin there day.


I have to admit, seeing someone in leroy jenkins cosplay running through the state government's chamber screaming during the voting on the bill would be outright hilarious.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 5, 2012)

On the other hand, Florida appears to be giving Arizona a run for its money in general looniness - 

*Permitted handguns will be allowed in RNC's 'clean zone' *


> Hoping to head off violent protesters during the Republican National Convention, Mayor Bob Buckhorn has proposed a litany of items that will be considered security threats during the week-long event.
> 
> The list runs from air pistols to water pistols and also includes items such as masks, plastic or metal pipe and string more than six inches long.
> 
> ...



You just have to wonder at the mentality that would persist in banning _long pieces of string_ when they're forced by law to let people carry guns into the venue. I mean, why bother with banning water pistols if real ones can be brought in with impunity? 

It reminds me of the scene from _Flying High_ (a.k.a. _Airplane!_) where a bunch of passengers armed to the teeth with sub-machine guns pass through a metal detector without incident, but a little old lady who sets the detector off with her metal hip is immediately hauled off for the rubber-glove treatment...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 5, 2012)

I don;t understand why people are against it. It's to stop internet bullies from my point of view, not trolls.


----------



## Sar (Apr 5, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Nah it would just become So Furry.


All my hate,
Would seal my fate,
With A lethal injection,
At half past eight. La-La!



Crusader Mike said:


> Hey! >:V



Hello!


----------



## Tango (Apr 5, 2012)

You have to love these 'moral outrage' and 'think of the children' laws. Have we really become that sad as a society that we have to pass retarded laws like this? I mean really? 

Some people need a thicker skin. Every time I hear about some dumb kid attempting suicide over Facebook comments that are mean or some little scumbag shooting up a school he didn't even fucking go to makes me sick. I guess as a culture we've become that weak. Maybe we do need to let the herd thin itself out a bit?


----------



## Perception (Apr 5, 2012)

Trolling is old and not funny anymore. Its just plain annoying now, the only people who do it nowdays are kids and people who missed out in the original trend.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 5, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> You just have to wonder at the mentality that would persist in banning *long pieces of string* when they're forced by law to let people carry guns into the venue. I mean, why bother with banning water pistols if real ones can be brought in with impunity?



Whoever banned that probably played too much Hitman.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2012)

Milo said:


> someone who moves from a shithole, to an even bigger shithole.... corey... come on. even you have to admit that wasn't very wise. :l



Fuck LA, they closed down all my favorite shit and put some vegan crapshacks in their place. Fuck it.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 5, 2012)

"Internet bullies," you say?

You mean like everyone who bullies the public by speaking against party line, huh?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 5, 2012)

All of the opinions expressed in this thread annoy me.

I'm suing all of you for Internet harassment.

Expect to hear from my Internet lawyer.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 5, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> All of the opinions expressed in this thread annoy me.
> 
> I'm suing all of you for Internet harassment.
> 
> Expect to hear from my Internet lawyer.



oh yea!

chewbacca defense! (sadly anyone who knows star wars would realize this thing was full of fail)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> You just have to wonder at the mentality that would persist in banning _long pieces of string_ when they're forced by law to let people carry guns into the venue.



Apparently garrotes are still in fashion down in Tampa.

Must be a shit ton of mobsters down there.  :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In retaliation, people in AZ must send their legislative pictures of Goatsee, tubgirl, and random penises....and maybe the corophilliac video involving two Asians....and Cream pie. I don't know what "Cream Pie" is, but it sounds gross.



Thus further "justifying" it?


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 5, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don;t understand why people are against it. It's to stop internet bullies from my point of view, not trolls.



And SOPA was to stop pirates, not indirectly provide a way to censor the web.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 6, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> And SOPA was to stop pirates, not indirectly provide a way to censor the web.



Stopping internet bullies is not in anyway censoring free speech.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 6, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Stopping internet bullies is not in anyway censoring free speech.



Ok so yes lets stop internet bullies that is good but sometimes you got to have fun on the internet and pretty much the people who take trolling seriously and have been trolled are kids who try to find a outlet in the internet. There is a difference between making jokes and bullying. Also if people have been on the internet long enough they will know the rules and the ins and outs of how people talk on the internet so they should be able to learn and adapt so they dont get their feelings hurt.

If anywhere in my paragraph is a flawed argument or a statement that is not quite correct please tell me.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 6, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Stopping internet bullies is not in anyway censoring free speech.



It appears my post went way over your head. It was intended to point out a fatal flaw in that way of thinking.

Let me explain. While the _in__tent_ is to stop internet bullies, the bill will provide ways to punish non-bullies as well. This leads to my previous post. Like SOPA, the intent is decent. However, such a bill has a great potential to be abused outside of the intended area. Knowing politicians and the bullshit they do, such a bill _will_â€‹ be abused if they are given the opportunity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> It appears my post went way over your head. It was intended to point out a fatal flaw in that way of thinking.
> 
> Let me explain. While the _in__tent_ is to stop internet bullies, the bill will provide ways to punish non-bullies as well. This leads to my previous post. Like SOPA, the intent is decent. However, such a bill has a great potential to be abused outside of the intended area. Knowing politicians and the bullshit they do, such a bill _will_â€‹ be abused if they are given the opportunity.


The last thing the US needs is for the government to have even more broad undefined powers on top of their already massively undefined powers.


----------



## Konda (Apr 6, 2012)

is it really a /bad/ thing that a law was made against harassing people?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

Konda said:


> is it really a /bad/ thing that a law was made against harassing people?


The premise of the bill is okay, it's just that it gives undefined powers to the government.  To use a analogy it'd be like if someone proposes a law to stop real life bullying, but the bill said "to stop bullying the state can use any force or action needed or thought to be needed".  It's so utterly vague that practically anything can be considered lawful under it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 6, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Ok so yes lets stop internet bullies that is good but sometimes you got to have fun on the internet and pretty much the people who take trolling seriously and have been trolled are kids who try to find a outlet in the internet. There is a difference between making jokes and bullying. Also if people have been on the internet long enough they will know the rules and the ins and outs of how people talk on the internet so they should be able to learn and adapt so they dont get their feelings hurt.
> 
> If anywhere in my paragraph is a flawed argument or a statement that is not quite correct please tell me.



It also said it was for harassment as well as bullying. If you have a troll that just will not leave you alone and will go as far as to keep creating dummy accounts just to "troll" someone imo classes as a form of harassment. To me it's no different to someone who just wont leave you alone irl.

Yes, I have trolled a few titheads on YT but I don't push it.after a few back and fourths I drop it.

Another problem online is when you type out text it's hard to know if someone is just pissing around with you or being serious. Unfortunately most people assume someone is being serious and take things seriously. 



Maisuki said:


> It appears my post went way over your head. It was intended to point out a fatal flaw in that way of thinking.
> 
> Let me explain. While the _in__tent_ is to stop internet bullies, the bill will provide ways to punish non-bullies as well. This leads to my previous post. Like SOPA, the intent is decent. However, such a bill has a great potential to be abused outside of the intended area. Knowing politicians and the bullshit they do, such a bill _will_â€‹ be abused if they are given the opportunity.



I don't see how it will punish non-bullies.



CannonFodder said:


> The premise of the bill is okay, it's just that it gives undefined powers to the government.  To use a analogy it'd be like if someone proposes a law to stop real life bullying, but the bill said "to stop bullying the state can use any force or action needed or thought to be needed".  It's so utterly vague that practically anything can be considered lawful under it.



Well, if shit didn't happen laws wouldn't have to be made.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 6, 2012)

Randy, have you even looked at this bill? Let me quote the bit everyone is looking at:



> It is unlawful for any person, with intent to terrify, intimidate,  threaten, harass, annoy or offend, to use ANY ELECTRONIC OR DIGITAL  DEVICE and use any obscene, lewd or profane language or suggest any lewd  or lascivious act, or threaten to inflict physical harm to the person  or property of any person.



It would be illegal merely to annoy or offend people. Do you have any idea how easy it is to annoy or offend the average person? Just disagree with them and suddenly you've broken the law. And heaven help you if you use profanity anywhere and someone sees it who doesn't like you.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 6, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Randy, have you even looked at this bill? Let me quote the bit everyone is looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be illegal merely to annoy or offend people. Do you have any idea how easy it is to annoy or offend the average person? Just disagree with them and suddenly you've broken the law. And heaven help you if you use profanity anywhere and someone sees it who doesn't like you.



Pretty much facism. But will the american people do something about it? No! They just want to be apathetic lazy people who dont care about what our government does and only give 2 craps on when the government is doing something is if it is affecting our first amendments rights. Yeah I know I dont have a high opinion of the government either but damnit people need to start caring or other wise we will lose all the things we love most about this country. Albeit we have lost our privacy with the patriot act and we have sent troops to die for a cause that has almost nothing to do with america unless you count oil reserves. Idk I am just even more pissed that the fact that people arent complaining about it other than online and internet forums. :/


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 6, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Pretty much facism. But will the american people do something about it? No!


Nobody was very worried when Dubya reintroduced concentration camps in the form of Gitmo and the secret torture sites of the CIA all over the world, so you can justifiably say today's public doesn't recognize fascism anymore. What that means for the overall political climate is better left as an exercise to the reader.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don't see how it will punish non-bullies.



Oh my gog. Did you even READ my fucking reply? The bill won't _DO_ the punishing. Politicians will abuse it. Holy. Shit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Randy, have you even looked at this bill? Let me quote the bit everyone is looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be illegal merely to annoy or offend people. Do you have any idea how easy it is to annoy or offend the average person? Just disagree with them and suddenly you've broken the law. And heaven help you if you use profanity anywhere and someone sees it who doesn't like you.



I don;t think the law is meant to be that literal. I think a lot of people are taking this bill too literally. 



Maisuki said:


> Oh my gog. Did you even READ my fucking reply? The bill won't _DO_ the punishing. Politicians will abuse it. Holy. Shit.



Don't politicians abuse their powers anyway?

Look at the time over here in England where politicians abused the expenses system claiming for expenses not to help with their work but for luxuries like swimming pools. Doesn't matter what the bill is, or what the system is anyone with any form of power will find a way to abuse it. At the end of the day politicians don't give a flying fuck about us.

England's current coalition government can't even organize a piss up in brewery. Just last week David Cameron sparked panic buying of fuel which caused pumps to run dry, causing a "shortage" which was their reason to insanely bump up fuel prices for almost a week. There are now conspiracy theories about this and although I was never one to believe conspiracies much I do believe this was a conspiracy or at the least a very big coincidence.

My point? politicians will always abuse their power.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> My point? politicians will always abuse their power.


The problem is this is the USA, very few people like our government cause we know they're a bunch of fuckups.  It's not just subtle things either, cause we KNOW they are going to take whatever comes into law and run a mile with it and another mile and then a decathalon with it.
Potential outcomes-
Used as a political tool to imprison or fine opposition.
Used as a political tool against opposition's voter base.
Used as a political tool to screw with the opposition.
Used as a political tool against opposition's state government's political members.
Used as a political tool against opposition's state government's political members in attempts to have them remove for "breaking the law".
Used as a tool to further buttfuck due process.
Used as a tool to further destroy reasonable search and seizure.
Used as a tool to conduct social engineering.

You should get the idea by now.  Nothing that will come out of this bill will actually be for the stopping of bullying, but rather to further piss on the constitution.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 7, 2012)

Admittedly, it's very difficult to punish harassment using the Internet as a medium unless they explicitly threaten you. As someone who's been stalked a number of times I can attest to this. The laws in my state or prefecture of residence do not cover some genuinely alarming behaviors.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don;t think the law is meant to be that literal. I think a lot of people are taking this bill too literally.



We're talking about a legal document here. It's meant to be taken "literally" because its text comprises actual law. Intent only goes so far and should always be reflected in the bill itself, otherwise it's open to interpretation by individual prosecutors and judges.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Look at the time over here in England where politicians abused





Randy-Darkshade said:


> over here in England





Randy-Darkshade said:


> in England



You're arguing over a bill trying to be passed in Arizona? I rest my case.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> You're arguing over a bill trying to be passed in Arizona? I rest my case.



My point was it doesn't matter what country you're living in, politicians will abuse their power.

I think America needs to be a bit more like us Brits. I mean here if we had such law passed and someone reported a case of it, unless there was sufficient evidence to prove the accusation the case would just be dropped by the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS for short). 

Which would mean anyone reporting such a case of online harassment or bullying would have tio save and log all communications with the offender to use as evidence. I hope in America that the system isn't something like this: 

Person A files accusation against person B.
Person B is prosecuted just because person A said person B did something. 

I'd like to think the American system works better than this. I mean prosecuting someone when it's just a he said she said scenario is stupid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I hope in America that the system isn't something like this:
> *Person A files accusation against person B.
> Person B is prosecuted just because person A said person B did something.*


Nailed it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Nailed it.



Please tell me that it doesn't really happen in the states and that you're just yanking my chain.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Please tell me that it doesn't really happen in the states and that you're just yanking my chain.


I'm dead serious.
It depends on what sort of crime though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm dead serious.
> It depends on what sort of crime though.



People need a good bitch slap.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> People need a good bitch slap.


The last thing the usa needs is more of this crap.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The last thing the usa needs is more of this crap.



How about: people need a good butt fucking?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> How about: people need a good butt fucking?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HJxya0CWco&feature=related


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 7, 2012)

What do you mean? I see no negative repercussions to this.


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2012)

I met a furry here. he liked vore.

I hate arizona.


----------



## Namba (Apr 7, 2012)

Arizona is ultimately trolling everyone who lives there. Think about it.


----------



## ADF (Apr 7, 2012)

Given this is a "dammit Arizona" thread, I deemed it the only appropriate place to post this... assuming of course it isn't already being bitched at elsewhere...

http://rt.com/usa/news/arizona-bill-conception-abortion-387/


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Given this is a "dammit Arizona" thread, I deemed it the only appropriate place to post this... assuming of course it isn't already being bitched at elsewhere...
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/arizona-bill-conception-abortion-387/


I... uh. what?!
How do?
This makes no sense.


----------



## ADF (Apr 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I... uh. what?!
> How do?
> This makes no sense.



-edit

Fuck it, I cannot even attempt to make fun of this. It's just... uh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> -edit
> 
> Fuck it, I cannot even attempt to make fun of this. It's just... uh.


I guess you couldn't-
*puts on sunglasses*
conceive a joke.
YEEAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Given this is a "dammit Arizona" thread, I deemed it the only appropriate place to post this... assuming of course it isn't already being bitched at elsewhere...
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/arizona-bill-conception-abortion-387/


The fuck, Arizona.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2012)

Dis thing is p gay.

Just like David and Nekofox.

also


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 8, 2012)

Recent immigration laws, bills to 'ban trolling', Phoenix Coyotes fiasco

Jesus.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 8, 2012)

ADF said:


> Given this is a "dammit Arizona" thread, I deemed it the only appropriate place to post this... assuming of course it isn't already being bitched at elsewhere...
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/arizona-bill-conception-abortion-387/



I don't know how to react to this bill, so I will post this GIF:

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/funny-pictures-gif-cat-tv-crash.gif

EDIT: Okay, after reading the amendment, it seems that the authors are relying on gestational age (which does start two weeks before fertilization) as opposed to age starting from conception. They still seem to specify in the amendment that it is from conception onward, not two weeks before conception.



> 1. "Abortion" means the use of any means with the intent to terminate
> a woman's pregnancy for reasons other than to increase the probability of a
> live birth, to preserve the life or health of the child after a live birth,
> to terminate an ectopic pregnancy or to remove a dead fetus. Abortion does
> not include birth control devices or oral contraceptives.





> 9. "Pregnant" or "pregnancy" means a female reproductive condition
> of having a developing unborn child in the body and that begins with
> conception.
> 
> ...



I thought the notion was ridiculous, even for Arizona. Link to amendment:

http://www.azleg.gov/legtext/50leg/2r/adopted/s.2036jud.pdf


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 8, 2012)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Recent immigration laws, bills to 'ban trolling', Phoenix Coyotes fiasco
> 
> _*Jesus*_.



The one reason Arizona has come up with.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 8, 2012)

Religious right trying to fuck over secular society, film at eleven.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay, another bill penned by idiots that has no chance whatsoever standing up in court, but the state will spend million$ trying to enforce it anyway.

Can someone stop the planet?  I want off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

Telnac said:


> Yay, another bill penned by idiots that has no chance whatsoever standing up in court, but the state will spend million$ trying to enforce it anyway.
> 
> Can someone stop the planet?  I want off.


I like this planet, THEY get off the planet instead.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I like this planet, THEY get off the planet instead.



They're not getting off willingly.  Take them off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

Tycho said:


> They're not getting off willingly.  Take them off.


I wonder if they like mmmm bananas?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I wonder if they like mmmm bananas?



I don't fucking care what they like.  Send Red State Voters to the Red Planet.  Whole, in pieces, on spaceships, in plastic baggies, I don't fucking care.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

Tycho said:


> I don't fucking care what they like.  Send Red State Voters to the Red Planet.  Whole, in pieces, on spaceships, in plastic baggies, I don't fucking care.


In all fairness the longer Romney and Santorum duke it out tearing the republican party apart the less of a chance Romney has of winning the general election.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a TV movie waiting to happen.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> In all fairness the longer Romney and Santorum duke it out tearing the republican party apart the less of a chance Romney has of winning the general election.



The funny thing is, Romney has so many delegates that he could just lose the rest of the primaries and still get nominated.

I have bad news for you cannonfodder 

I haven't heard any news on this bill, dammit Brewer make your decision!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 10, 2012)

Good news everyone.

Despite all the shit happening in Arizona, Arpaio's house of cards is at least crashing down.


----------

